# Cleaning the Charcoal Off Your Hands



## duffman (Jul 25, 2010)

Anybody have any recommendations for cleaning charcoal off you hands? My fingers still have a little black under them come the middle of the week.


----------



## eman (Jul 25, 2010)

Why do you play w/ your Charcoal???  J/K.

 I never touch the charcoal. just dump out of the bag into the chiminey and light.

 add to pit. dump out of bag into chiminey and add to lit coals.

 if i need to move coals around i use tongs .

 As for cleaning your hands and getting the soot off your hands, gojo and a small scub brush would be my bet.


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2010)

Ajax lemon dish soap, that stuff will wash away sins.


----------



## squirrel (Jul 25, 2010)

I usually forget I have it on my hands and wipe it all over me. I have actually walked around in public with black streaks all over my face. So then people are staring at me and I'm sayin' to myself "A sista is looking good today!" All cocky and stuff. And then I get home and look in the mirror. I then proceed to chowing on some humble pie.


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 25, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I usually forget I have it on my hands and wipe it all over me. I have actually walked around in public with black streaks all over my face. So then people are staring at me and I'm sayin' to myself "A sista is looking good today!" All cocky and stuff. And then I get home and look in the mirror. I then proceed to chowing on some humble pie.


hahha thats funny, i did the ash wednesday thing my self the other day lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 25, 2010)

dawn dish soap works good. But I just use a plastic bag as a glove and usually works good.


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 25, 2010)

Water. I use lump, and the ash stuff washes right off. No need for chemicals or soap.


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I usually forget I have it on my hands and wipe it all over me. I have actually walked around in public with black streaks all over my face. So then people are staring at me and I'm sayin' to myself "A sista is looking good today!" All cocky and stuff. And then I get home and look in the mirror. I then proceed to chowing on some humble pie.


Lol, This is for you Squirrel.


----------



## venture (Jul 26, 2010)

You are a Nebraska boy?  Make sure your hands are safe to handle food.  Then live with it!  The smoke in your clothes is just a bonus.


----------



## tom37 (Jul 26, 2010)

This sounds a little crazy but here it is anyways.

Any of the poision ivy cleaners, (the stuff you wash off with after you get in the poision ivy's.)

NOT the prewipes, that you put on before you get in it.

This stuff is fantastic to say the least. It doesn't matter what you have on your hands or any other skin part that may be dirty. This stuff will take it off, I think it works so good since it opens your pores and just lets the dirt fall right off.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=35401&utm_source=base&utm_medium=cse


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 26, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Water. I use lump, and the ash stuff washes right off. No need for chemicals or soap.


+1^^^
 

or wear gloves when you handle charcoal.


----------



## mr500 (Jul 26, 2010)

I always keep on "hand" a box of those latex gloves you buy at wally world etc in the first aid isle. We also have them at work so I borrow a few pairs on occasion. Helps with the rubs, meat handleing, and moving UNLIT charcoal around in the box before I toss in the hot chimney.

I also use them when changing the oil etcc in the cars. Just my .02 worth here.

Mike


----------



## squirrel (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL meat!

I ain't no "city woman" but I do "have quite a hitch in my get-along". I love Lucy!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 26, 2010)

Dish soap and a green scrubby thingey.


----------

